# Beware the investment advice of "gurus"



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2011)

A very good article by  and Constantin Gurdgiev in Sunday's Business Post entitled 


_Beware the investment advice of "gurus"_



> In this environment of elevated uncertainty, with fundamental risks still looming on the horizon, clients can be willing to listen to any sort of investment forecast.
> 
> However, the desire to follow "expert advice" often strengthened by adverse market conditions, represents a dangerous strategy.
> 
> ...


----------

